# In place editing?



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Didn't you use to be able to edit a post in place? Like you'd click "Edit" and it would pop up a little edit box that overlapped the post right inline with the thread. Now it's always taking me to a separate page when I edit. Did we lose a plug-in?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Looks the same to me...


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hey Dan, we do have a moderator section.  But no plugins have been removed and I have always been taken to another page to edit.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Maybe I'm confusing it with one of the other forums I visit. I could have sworn we had that feature here though.


----------



## pteronaut (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm sure that TCF had in-post editing also, with the 'Advanced edit' (or words to that effect) button to get to the editpost.php page.

IT'S WORKING AGAIN!!!
THANK YOU!


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Nothing has been changed on the site in regards to plugin's. Every EDIT POST button shows a direct link to editpost.php. I think the forum software is much to old to have such a feature.  I really do not recall in post editing at all and I edit a lot.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

I have looked and looked to fix this. I do see the option, and it is ON, it just does not seems to function. I even tried using an old skin and it still did not work. Hummm.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Fixed....

I truncated a line when I was fixing another issue. All Good. (See, told you I did not remember things to well. Right down something I do all the time...Edit.)


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yay! Just noticed this was working again.


----------



## Fofer (Oct 29, 2000)

Sweet, thanks! I use Quick-Edit all the time!


----------

